# I am trying to find a rhinestone stencil designer machine



## krisizak (Jun 28, 2010)

I am trying to find a machine that makes rhinestone stencils. I dont need anything huge As I will only be using to make peoples names or city names . I dont know what type of pricing im looking at? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: I am trying to find a stencil designer machine*

Hi Elizabeth, I just bought the small MH Series cutter from USCutter. It was only $229.00. I haven't used it yet but have been told that it works great for cutting rhinestone stencils. For the stencil material, I will be using Hartco 425 sandmask from www.signwarehouse.com.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  :: ​


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a Klik N kut Groove E for $599.comes with the software to do rhinestones and great support.
Klic-N-Kut.com: Klic-N-Kut Groove-e
need more info talk to forum member
Sandy McCauley
http://www.iloveknk.com


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> I got a Klik N kut Groove E for $599.comes with the software to do rhinestones and great support.
> Klic-N-Kut.com: Klic-N-Kut Groove-e
> need more info talk to forum member
> Sandy McCauley
> http://www.iloveknk.com


 
I have the KNK Groove-E too. 
(from Sandy McCauley)
The software that came with my Groove-E is KNK Studio and it is wonderful.
I love it!
My Groove-E fits underneath my Graphtec CE5000-60 so as to save space.

I use FuntimeDeluxe 2010 with my big Graphtec.
And I love both of those as well.


----------



## Personalized t's (May 17, 2010)

Do you think the cricut can be used??


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Personalized t's said:


> Do you think the cricut can be used??


 
I do believe so, if I remember correctly.

Here are some threads & posts about this...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_search.htm?cx=009554105903772335034%3Ajuqtnai32bu&cof=FORID%3A10&q=cricut+rhinestone&sa=Search+T-ShirtForums.com#1220

IF the above link does not work go to the "forum search box" and type in "cricut rhinestones".


----------



## Personalized t's (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Personalized t's said:


> Do you think the cricut can be used??


Theoretically yes, but it's a fairly slow cutter plus you'll need to purchase additional software. You'll need a program for designing rhinestone patterns and then you'll need one of the programs that will cut to a Cricut (Sure Cuts a Lot or Make the Cut). It may be possible to design patterns in Inkscape, which is a free program but I don't know that it handles filled patterns well. It saves in SVG format which is what those two programs above will import. 

Otherwise you will want a program like KNK Studio GE or Funtime to do your designing and then save in a format for those programs. GE will export in SVG. Funtime will export in EPS which will import into Make the Cut, but not Sure Cuts A Lot.


----------



## Personalized t's (May 17, 2010)

Good info Thanks a lot!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

i have inkscape and I gotta say its not an easy program to figure out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are many programs, and many cutters avail now for making Template for Rhinestones.

What is your budget?

How much do you know about cutters or Digital software for designing?

Do you know how to convert a jpg file to a eps file for cutting? ( some programs dont require this)

I would do a long research on all the cutters and Rhinestone software out there, 
on and off the forum.

Choose something that you will not get frustrated with, and be able to work it well, 
I would also suggest purchasing something that has support for free unlimited free support.

I have many programs and a few cutters,, 
So I do have opinions on actual use of these programs and cutters that I use everyday.

Will you also be purchasing a Heat press ?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> i have inkscape and I gotta say its not an easy program to figure out.


I definitely agree with that! It's really cool that it's free and it has a lot of functionality, but it can be frustrating to learn and it also exhibits quirky behavior at times. Still, years ago, when the Craft Robo owners were desperate for anything better than RoboMaster, Inkscape provided us the ability to auto-trace and weld images and put text onto path... all the things that RoboMaster lacked. AND it was free! lol But I don't miss Inkscape now!


----------



## krisizak (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks for all the info I have a good starting point now. I have a heat press and have been doing really good. Better then what I thought. I have customers who are asking for shirts that say things like "Ryans Grandma" or Dallas, #1 Eagle fan just things like that. I want to offer as much as i can. I just wasnt sure what a stencil maker would cost. I am selling all my shirts for 15 even rhinestone ones. I found a vednor out of california that sells them for no more then 2.00 for large ( most of them are 1.00) and 75 cents for small ones. I just wanted to make some of my own.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Would love to know who your vendor is in California.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Would love to know who your vendor is in California.


----------

